# Samba-Server nach Hibernate nicht erreichbar

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

meinen Computer schalte ich nicht mehr aus, sondern nutze nur noch Suspend2Disk, dank einer SSD ist das sehr schnell.

Nachteil ist, dass mein Samba-Server nicht mehr erreichbar ist, nachdem der PC wieder an ist.

In /etc/hibernate/common.conf ist eingetragen:

RestartServices cupsd net.eth0 samba sshd ddclient anacron ntp-client alsa

Hat jemand einen Rat? Im Moment muss ich jedesmal /etc/init.d/samba restart ausführen...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## firefly

eventuell passt die reihenfolge nicht. Scheinbar ist samba schon gestartet bevor das eth0 interface eine Ip bekommen hat.

Und wiso hast du dhclient explizit im runlevel? Wenn die configuration für eth0 dhcp vorsieht, dann startet das net.eth0 script den entsprechenden dhcp client automatisch.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Eth0 hat eine statische IP, sollte also relativ schnell eine neue IP bekommen.

Du hast dich verlesen. Es heißt ddclient und sorgt für ein Update der .dynip.com Adresse.

Ich hatte eben ein "sleep 10" im Samba-Skript. Hat aber auch nichts geholfen.

Direkt nach dem Aufwachen steht auch nichts von Samba. Nur von ntp und cups.

Dafür aber:

Aug 25 19:56:36 tobi-desktop ntpd[2505]: Listen normally on 10 eth0 192.168.1.3 UDP 123

Aug 25 19:56:36 tobi-desktop ntpd[2505]: peers refreshed

Aber auf den Server von außerhalb zugreifen kann ich trotzdem erst, wenn ich restart durchgeführt habe.

Danke

----------

## firefly

ups mit dem ddclient da habe ich echt mich verlesen.

der zugriff per ssh funktioniert aber nach dem resume?

du könntest mal probieren samba als letztes in der auflistung zu haben.

Und schau mal in den logfiles von samba oder den allgemeinen ob da eventuell mehr drinn steht

----------

## Schorchgrinder

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Direkt nach dem Aufwachen steht auch nichts von Samba. Nur von ntp und cups.
> 
> Dafür aber:
> ...

 

Schau doch mal was rc-status sagt und ob du im netstat die Sachen von Samba siehst, evtl mal Samba mit debug kompilieren.

Das sind im Moment so die einzigen Punkte die mir einfallen.

----------

## toralf

manchmal ist ein expliziter "stop; sleep <x>; start" einem restart vorzuziehen, z.B. bei boinc

Ich persönlich habe für mein Notebook in /etc/acpi/default.sh auch lange rumprobiert, bis die restart-Reihenfolge mit DSL Modem, Netzwerk und evtl. Monitor-Rekonfiguration zuverlässig funktionierte

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Start / Stop hilft auch nicht.

Wenn ich demnächst Zeit habe, muss ich mich damit mal näher beschäftigen...

----------

